# cant view images or pm



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

what do i have to do to be able to send pm's and view images in the for sale section ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi BigDan, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

thanks for the quick response , guess it would be rude not to be a member for £15 pounds


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

done how long will it take to make me a member ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigdan said:


> done how long will it take to make me a member ?


As soon as you follow the instuctions in your email.


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> bigdan said:
> 
> 
> > done how long will it take to make me a member ?
> ...


not revived a email yet but its been changed so happy days,  good work admins


----------

